
Oculus Quest 2 “Accidentally” Leaked by Facebook - TakakiTohno
https://hackernoon.com/oculus-quest-2-accidentally-leaked-by-facebook-536g3ukf
======
ottolin
I do enjoy my quest experience a lot. However, the big issue for Oculus is the
lack of some big titles to get more people to the eco-system. If you look at
the top charts, you will notice that the top ones stay there for a whole year.
Maybe it is due to the form factor which limit the types of games on it.

